# LC Pointer?



## duct tape (Mar 5, 2008)

I know a lot of the guys on here are sold on the lucky craft pointer. They do look amazing but the cost is frightening. I have a hard time when I lose a jig let alone 15 dollar investment. Anyway, I would like to get one and need to know what you recommend. I would be using it mostly for trout in the reservoirs and rivers. What style, size, color....
Thanks


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I wouldn't waste my money.....

This is the first and only fish I've ever caught with a LC...........I guess they're okay for snagging. :roll:


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

65sp in ghost minnow, chartreuse shad, or laser rainbow. But there are a ton of colors to chose from.

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Lucky_Craft_Pointer_Minnow/descpage-LCPT.html[attachment=0:24pvkbmn]keala.jpeg[/attachment:24pvkbmn]


----------



## cazmataz (May 18, 2009)

Any tips on not snaging them?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I would not buy one if you're worried about losing them. But if you do get one I'd get the 65 in Ghost Minnow like rapalahunter mentioned.



cazmataz said:


> Any tips on not snaging them?


No. It just happens sometimes. Does it really matter if you snag them?

I like the Luckys but they are expensive and I've lost many..., too many. There are alot of cheaper lures that can work just as good IMHO.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i had the same mindset that you have i even had a hard time spending $5 on any lure that i was sure to lose but after seeing a few of the reports on here about them i bit the bullet and got a ghost minnow and a rainbow 65 first time using them was up at scofield i pulled out the ghost minnow and i never got to the rainbow one cause the ghost minnow was doing so well i am very happy with them so far


----------



## tomegun (Sep 25, 2007)

*How many sodas or drinks do you buy? Consider a night out for dinner. How much does your entertainment cost you? So, thinking this way you might feel a little better in buying a pointer.

Pointer's dive a little deeper than most jerkbaits(in inches compared to feet). The colors are more natural than other brands. Plus, Pointer's are pretty durable. I've broken a few, but I have bounced alot off of rocks and trees too.

Like most things in life give one a tryout. Three best colors are: (1) Ghost Brown; (2) Ghost Minnow; and (3) Lazer Rainbow. Another choice is Chartreuse Shad.

Strawberry along the points and flats are a great place to practice. *


----------



## duct tape (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses. I'll breakdown and buy a ghost minnow next chance I get.


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

All i can say is try the ghost trout purple lucky craft 65!!!! If you dont have any sucess I will buy it from you!!!!!!!


----------



## duct tape (Mar 5, 2008)

You're not going to believe this. I fished the berry on saturday morning and was walking along the shore thinkin about an earlier post where a fisherman happened across some "shore booty".... I think that's what he called it when you find snagged or floated tackle. Anyhow, walking along I looked down and found a luckycraft pointer 65sp. Looks to be the Aurora Black. The body is great but the hooks rusted off. I slapped some new ones on and it's set. How weird is that?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Its a sign!


----------



## tomegun (Sep 25, 2007)

*My first color at the Berry was Aurora Black. Shore booty-I've contributed to the treasure way too many times, aaargh*


----------

